# Form 80?



## nfowley (Sep 17, 2008)

We completed our application online (visa 175)and form 80 was not requested at time of applying, is it requested later or do only some people need it?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

On the 175 checklist it asks that form 80 be submitted with the application. Not sure if online would be any different as we were paper applicants.

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Form 80 is particulars of each applicant, we just sent our papers to the lawyer and we attached form 80 for both me and my husband.


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

Form 80 is listed as a requirement only for paper applications.

When you apply online, you will see a document checklist on the online system; form 80 is not there.

I also applied online recently and did not send a form 80 over as it's not on the list. If they need it, I'm sure they will ask for it.


----------



## nfowley (Sep 17, 2008)

sim said:


> Form 80 is listed as a requirement only for paper applications.
> 
> When you apply online, you will see a document checklist on the online system; form 80 is not there.
> 
> I also applied online recently and did not send a form 80 over as it's not on the list. If they need it, I'm sure they will ask for it.


Thanks for the info. When do you submit your application online and what kind of feedback have you had? Did you get the email that has the list of documents you must ensure you have attached, which also lists the medicals and x-rays? Have you had these done? Seems really soon!


----------



## nfowley (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry I meant when did you..not when do you!!


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

nfowley said:


> Thanks for the info. When do you submit your application online and what kind of feedback have you had? Did you get the email that has the list of documents you must ensure you have attached, which also lists the medicals and x-rays? Have you had these done? Seems really soon!


Yes, I received the same somewhat confusing mail that seemed to ask for medicals already now. However, when I asked DIAC about this, they advised me to wait until the medicals are requested by the assigned case officer - which as we all know will take quite a while. I submitted the application in July. 

I did submit scanned versions of all the other documents listed in the online checklist, so now I'm just waiting to have a case officer assigned and then for him/her to request the police records and medicals.


----------



## nfowley (Sep 17, 2008)

great, thanks for the info. I think we will wait also, I was just worried as it says you had to do it within 28 days. It's going to be a long wait...


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

nfowley said:


> It's going to be a long wait...


Tell me about it  

Have to try not thinking about it all the time or will go crazy..


----------



## nfowley (Sep 17, 2008)

sim said:


> Tell me about it
> 
> Have to try not thinking about it all the time or will go crazy..


I know..so what stage is your application at online 9from what you can see!)? Ours now says processing further but I'm told this just means they have taken the payment. It's quite good you can check online. Going by the email updates looks like it'll be about 10 months til CO allocated for online. I have not heard from anyone who has applied online and got visa yet. What is your profession? I'm a nurse and have job offer, don't know if this makes anything any quicker, prob not!!


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

nfowley said:


> I know..so what stage is your application at online 9from what you can see!)? Ours now says processing further but I'm told this just means they have taken the payment. It's quite good you can check online. Going by the email updates looks like it'll be about 10 months til CO allocated for online. I have not heard from anyone who has applied online and got visa yet. What is your profession? I'm a nurse and have job offer, don't know if this makes anything any quicker, prob not!!


The status is still only "processing commenced"; the payment has also been processed.

I'm in IT and actually applied under state sponsorship (subclass 176) which in theory means priority processing, but I'm not exactly holding my breath on that.. I would think a job offer (congrats on that, btw!) does speed things up, but have no idea whether that's really the case.


----------



## haansi (Oct 20, 2009)

I thing in online applications form 80 should be provided as in upload docs section PDF2- Form80 is listed.

haansi


----------



## us2aus (Apr 11, 2011)

I submitted my online DS175 application in January and submitted the Form 80 within the 28 days. I believe it's not required but I did it anyway. Now, here's the kicker: there were a bunch of items that either had a grave typo or were just missing the information.

I've tried to contact DFAIC via e-mail but to no avail. There have been 0 responses for the past few weeks. 

This is what I asked:
1. My intent is to submit the new Form-80 with a description "UPDATED and CORRECTED" on the document submission portal. Would you advise this?

2. Should I fill out any other forms to point out these mistakes on Form-80?

3. If I can submit the Form-80 again with any additional forms, when should I submit them? Should it be done through the same online document portal?

4. Is it possible to remove the OLD Form-80 (submitted on 31/01/2011) from the list to avoid confusion and delay? 


No replies so I was hoping somebody here would be able to answer that for me? 

I've got the updated and corrected form filled out.

Thanks!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you have two options, either to upload it again or wait for a CO, they will ask for it again.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

us2aus said:


> I submitted my online DS175 application in January and submitted the Form 80 within the 28 days. I believe it's not required but I did it anyway. Now, here's the kicker: there were a bunch of items that either had a grave typo or were just missing the information.
> 
> I've tried to contact DFAIC via e-mail but to no avail. There have been 0 responses for the past few weeks.
> 
> ...


I think you have asked many questions in one email and I am not surprised by 0 responses. Did u raise a PLE in this regard or just email to DIAC?

Also, p2 applications are processed within a week of receiving the sponsorship letter/nomination conformation from the relevant state. latest DIAC statement.


----------



## us2aus (Apr 11, 2011)

Achilles said:


> I think you have asked many questions in one email and I am not surprised by 0 responses. Did u raise a PLE in this regard or just email to DIAC?
> 
> Also, p2 applications are processed within a week of receiving the sponsorship letter/nomination conformation from the relevant state. latest DIAC statement.




I did pull up a PLE with the same request. No response as of today. It's been a couple of weeks.

Would it be OK to call?

I'm just worried that the information is perceived to be wrong and application is delayed. Not sure where to go with this!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

calling always give you information fast. worth it i'd say


----------

